# cat belly mane



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello 

I'm pretty sure this is normal but I've never had cats with such big ones so thought I should check.... :whistling2:

Both my cats (now 10 1/2 months old) have pretty splendid belly manes! I'm not sure what the official term is but it's the bit under their belly where the fur is longer. It's not just fur though so I guess it's not really a belly mane, more of a furry pot belly :2thumb: 

The cats I've had in the past haven't really had a pronounced belly mane so I'm wondering if this is something to do with the breed (BSH) or whether there's something wrong. I have asked the vet and he said they were both looking completely normal and an appropriate size/weight for their age so I don't think it's bad but I'm just curious!

I will try to get a photo but the little so and so's won't pose with their belly mane out!! 
:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

like this?


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol2: ha ha ha that is a brilliant photo!

Erm yeah I think so - it's most pronounced when they are standing and you look at them from the side. It kinda hangs down like a big furry belly mane!
:blush:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ukphd said:


> :lol2: ha ha ha that is a brilliant photo!
> 
> Erm yeah I think so - it's most pronounced when they are standing and you look at them from the side. It kinda hangs down like a big furry belly mane!
> :blush:



simba the cat i posted has an AMAZING belly mane!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my mom`s bsh x ragdoll has one too, its like a bit furry pot belly dangling down, think its just a fat cat thing 

:blush:


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

It's fat storage normally more obvious in castrated males -breeds like British often have it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: We've always called that "saggy belly" and I'm certain it's more common in neuters. It's not solid fat, it's almost like loose skin hanging down which wobbles when they walk???

Our first cat, Pasht, had a great one, it used to sway from side to side when he walked and we called him "Pasty saggy belly" which is where the term comes from! :lol2:

Luna, my Siamese had a pretty good one too!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe simbas is the best when he walks it goes from side to side *hehehe*


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

My husbands old cat, which moved in with my Father when we moved from Herts to Devon, has a good one too.

As she was about 10 we thought she would be living out a quitet last few years with him....that was nearly 9 years ago now


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

George and Maisy's really wobble - especially when they trot!:flrt: And now, when they play with each other they've taken to biting each other's belly mane's to annoy each other :lol2:

I tried to get a decent photo and this is the best I could get - it really doesn't do the belly mane justice as it makes it look far smaller than it is! Don't they look proud!


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

ukphd said:


> George and Maisy's really wobble - especially when they trot!:flrt: And now, when they play with each other they've taken to biting each other's belly mane's to annoy each other :lol2:
> 
> I tried to get a decent photo and this is the best I could get - it really doesn't do the belly mane justice as it makes it look far smaller than it is! Don't they look proud!
> 
> ...


I want one! Dx they are sooo cute 

My cornish/devon rex has a good one  it sways when she walks 

edit- i dont want a belly mane ;] i meant the cat 8D


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Daisyy said:


> I want one! Dx they are sooo cute
> 
> My cornish/devon rex has a good one  it sways when she walks
> 
> edit- i dont want a belly mane ;] i meant the cat 8D


 
Haha, I was wondering about that when I was reading your post:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hmmm if furred cats have belly manes what is a Sphynx`s called. I must post some photos of Dennis`s ( Harley hasnt got one yet:lol2

Very pretty kittens:flrt:


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

couldnt find any pics with them stood up but these are our boys (brothers) and their guts! fat cats


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Belly mane lmao thats a great term! One of my cats is quite fat and hers wobbles about a lot, even my slim nervous boy has one though.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm if furred cats have belly manes what is a Sphynx`s called. I must post some photos of Dennis`s ( Harley hasnt got one yet:lol2
> 
> Very pretty kittens:flrt:


i woudl LOVE to see a sphynx's belly!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i woudl LOVE to see a sphynx's belly!!!


 
Just for you Gina, a Dennis belly:lol2The legs and tail belong to Harley who is behind him)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok ok i definatly prefr there to be fur.. ewwwwww
*cough* ball bag! *cough* lol!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> ok ok i definatly prefr there to be fur.. ewwwwww
> *cough* ball bag! *cough* lol!!!!!!


:gasp: Gina, poor Dennis:lol2:

I wonder if if all cats look like this under their fur:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Gina, poor Dennis:lol2:
> 
> I wonder if if all cats look like this under their fur:whistling2:



mine would look horrific, most of mine are *ahem* a little over weight, and proper saggy!!


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Just for you Gina, a Dennis belly:lol2The legs and tail belong to Harley who is behind him)



Oh bless! a nekkid belly mane! :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Hmmm if furred cats have belly manes what is a Sphynx`s called. I must post some photos of Dennis`s ( Harley hasnt got one yet:lol2
> 
> Very pretty kittens:flrt:


 Flabby Belly Skin. Belly Fat, Saggy Belly Fat. lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: I go for saggy belly! That's what we've always called it! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

My cats don't have much of a 'belly mane', partly because they are Siamese, a slender lithe breed, & partly because they don't have food down ad lib.

Zander (cream point) & Clio (choc tortie point)










Zander


----------

